# The War Has Begun!!!!!!!!!!



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

So Mr Volt you liked my subs and napalm. Your rocket wasn't to shabby but how about this one?

No explanation is needed.




























Need I say more?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

thats right i'm.......



stirring the pot baby!!!!!!


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

hmm last i recall... those are "stealth" bombers.. maybe your looking for this one...





the AC 130 Gunship.... BOOOM!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> hmm last i recall... those are "stealth" bombers.. maybe your looking for this one...
> 
> the AC 130 Gunship.... BOOOM!


It is stealth because he doesn't now what exactly is in the box(s). heeheeeee

Those look like flares to me. Not going to do too much damage.:r cool pic though:tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> It is stealth because he doesn't now what exactly is in the box(s). heeheeeee
> 
> Those look like flares to me. Not going to do too much damage.:r cool pic though:tu


they are flares for defense against missiles... when a gunship carries that many flares to be released all at once.... you know they wanna save that puppy!!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> they are flares for defense against missiles... when a gunship carries that many flares to be released all at once.... you know they wanna save that puppy!!


figure 60,000 in flares vs. 10 mil or so for the plane. I would unload those flares to especially to save my a$$


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

This is gonna' be good!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

:cf Cant wait to see this one land!


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

hk3 said:


> :cf Cant wait to see this one land!


:tpd: Mr Volt better behave! :r:r:chk


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I thought the Stealth was retired? Regardless, go get 'em! :ss


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

The F-117 Nighthawk stealth fighter was retired in favor of the F-22 Raptor. 

This hit should be very interesting to watch!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like the trrops have been deployed.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Bring it! I got more ordinance sitting in the bunkers. I already have the tent pitched for the wife just in case you do get a hit on the property. But she said she ain't worried.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Now see, it's exactly this kinda school yard na,na, na stuff that started this whoop-de-do. That just ain't right. For those of you who have never been to a mud bug boil, I just can't describe the flavors, friendship, and the occasional adult beverage.

It's not like I grew up Italian or something and get get noodles and sauce anywhere I go, this is truley for the most part a regional food. I hope the price hits $3 on ya :tu



rwhit37 said:


> thats right i'm.......
> 
> stirring the pot baby!!!!!!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey, don't get cocky. I can use a MIRV on the next launch and get you. You not all that far from Baton Rouge!



malinois1 said:


> :tpd: Mr Volt better behave! :r:r:chk


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

ahahaaaa I will say you got a good laugh out of me this morning. :r:r:r

The price went down on the little boogers. Right under $2 right now. Shrimp are slowly trickeling in as well. Can't wait for them crabs mmmmmm!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll tell you another item I really miss from LA. Real bakeries with real French Bread. People here would flip if they saw you walking around the store with a bag of French bread open and dipping it in the open butter. We would kill a bag or two while mom shopped for groceries.

We have Italian bread stuck in a bag with a French flag on it (go figure???). I remember fresh bread, bear claws, other pastries, pies, etc as a young un.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

meat pies? grits? ACME oyster house? Mike Anderson's? Stuffed potatoes? biscuits and gravy? 

Ring any bells?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Not up in Alexandria. But I was there as a kid, we left in 1977 to head over to B'ham in Bama. I hated the move, I was going into my JR year in HS. Not a good time to move kids around.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Is this a bomb thread or old home week?

:ss

Al


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Yea, old home week is what caused the bombs to fly


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Is this a bomb thread or old home week?
> 
> :ss
> 
> Al


What you don't like good ole southern cooking?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

He's from Jersey, they're like noodles and sauce with a few cold cut hogie/grinder/subs on a Sat night. I married a Jersey girl. It was tough, but I had to inform her that her Visa to live in the South expires when the marraige does. No marraige, she's gotta go back 

I can't post her response as there may be a few tender ears around here. It was intresting though....


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Oh man, Mr. Volt better check himself. Ricky's sitting on a pile of major ordinance.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> meat pies? grits? ACME oyster house? Mike Anderson's? Stuffed potatoes? biscuits and gravy?
> 
> Ring any bells?


God do I love me some Mike Anderson's.........:dr


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> ahahaaaa I will say you got a good laugh out of me this morning. :r:r:r
> 
> The price went down on the little boogers. Right under $2 right now. Shrimp are slowly trickeling in as well. Can't wait for them crabs mmmmmm!


I got some right before good Friday for $1 a pound!!


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Oh man, Mr. Volt better check himself. Ricky's sitting on a pile of major ordinance.


:tpd: I still say we need to start a Cajun Bombers Club, an unleash a couple of cluster bombs!!!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

malinois1 said:


> I got some right before good Friday for $1 a pound!!


You are are in the crawfish capital of the world of course they are cheaper:tu The have to take on fuel charges and what not


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

When your getting 2 - 3 sacks at a time that extra $1 a lb adds up.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> He's from Jersey, they're like noodles and sauce with a few cold cut hogie/grinder/subs on a Sat night.


Hogies? ginders? subs? How bout a Poboy? Thats where its at. And when you say dressed you get lettuce, pickle, and tomato!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

They would have no idea about a Po' boy. See, still showing your an outsider to LA. No Po' boy can be named as such without the remoulade on it. Especially a oyster or shrimp Po' boy.

Don't even get me started on the muffalattas and the beignets. Damn I miss good food.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> They would have no idea about a Po' boy. See, still showing your an outsider to LA. No Po' boy can be named as such without the remoulade on it. Especially a oyster or shrimp Po' boy.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the muffalattas and the beignets. Damn I miss good food.


Haha. I'm not an outsider just not too many places that put remoulade sauce on Po'boys anymore, very very very few. Just the old Mom and Pops.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

"Mom and Pops" - but they always have the best. That's sad if they aren't using the remoulade, might as well not put the powdered sugar on the beignets or no mustard on a hot dog. What's next, no anduille in the gumbo?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Christ' this is no war it's a love fest. Why don't, you two get a room.



Your pal,
Al


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

The bomb has arrived at the post office for delivery. Devastation should occur this afternoon. 

I hope you wore your diaper today, Michael! I don't think your wife wants to clean up the floor after she already had to pick up the pieces to the porch.:ss:chk


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmmm, I'll post when the firecracker gets here. But as I stated, if you did get cheeky and launch one, it's gonna cost you some friends. A man is only as good as his support base, and I'll have to take yours out.... Just sayin'


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> The bomb has arrived at the post office for delivery. Devastation should occur this afternoon.
> 
> I hope you wore your diaper today, Michael! I don't think your wife wants to clean up the floor after she already had to pick up the pieces to the porch.:ss:chk


Hmmm, seems a few East Coat BOTLs might have taken exception to your attemt to send bombs this way and asked if I need assistance..... :gn


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> Hmmm, seems a few East Coat BOTLs might have taken exception to your attemt to send bombs this way and asked if I need assistance..... :gn


Seems like a little East Coast vs. South LA war.

Recruits fire at will!


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Verry, interesting.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Ready if needed, Capt!


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Whats going on here?  :gn:gn:gn:gn:mn


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

malinois1 said:


> Whats going on here?  :gn:gn:gn:gn:mn


I think we're fixin' to Kamikaze the East Coast Louisiana style!


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Sounds like I need to change sides and help defend the East Coast. Remove Volt from target list.:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I launched mine today per request of the great Al!

DC# 0307 0020 0005 1033 4965


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

DC # 0103 8555 7494 3037 2422 :fu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like a *friendly* little war is on. Obviously i am too new to both CS and the cigar business to take on the heavy weights, but sure if fun trying.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Volt said:


> Looks like a *friendly* little war is on. Obviously i am too new to both CS and the cigar business to take on the heavy weights, but sure if fun trying.


Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock.........:hn


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Care to elaborate?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Volt said:


> Care to elaborate?


Nope 

Just remember, it's a friendly war


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hehe, ain't none of it "friendly" when it's incoming.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

You gotta love this sh!t !!!!!!!! :ss

Al


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

heheheheheheeheheeheheheehehheheheehehehehehehehehehe!!!!!!!!!!

The evilness! The carnage! The poopy diaper!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I have it on good athourity, there may be a few coming your way. Sux to be in LA, ain't no way to buid bunkers when your 5' above sea level....


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> I have it on good athourity, there may be a few coming your way. Sux to be in LA, ain't no way to buid bunkers when your 5' above sea level....


I'll just get in the fan boat or GoDevil and let it follow me through the marsh.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> I'll just get in the fan boat or GoDevil and let it follow me through the marsh.


AAAAAAIIIIIYYYEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!! You can't catch Boudreaux and Thibodeaux!!!!!!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hehe, I actually know how to pronouce (sp) those names. Hmmm, you got a fan on that pirogue?

This may help out:
http://www.cajunsecret.com/

And while I was willing to take on the SLC by myself, another pair of fine BOTLs have stepped up and offered assitance. One is out deep in Indian territory.... Closer than you think.


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

Volt said:


> Hmmm, you got a fan on that pirogue?


Come on...Everybody knows having a pirogue with a fan is for the snooty Louisianians.....We lowlanders are relegated to riding our alligators to work!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

As Ricky lives in the town of Red Stick, that places him in the snooty catagory. Prolly hob-nobs with the Gov and all that. But, snooty is your word, I'm just expounding upon it.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Tick tock, tick tock, tick tock.........:hn


It seems you fellas have put me in danger, by iniating this war.

Just watch this CLIP and reverse the roles. You'll get the idea. I think I owe you one anyway, Joel. :gnSince I am in between you guys Geographically, I don't want to be a fence straddler.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> As Ricky lives in the town of Red Stick, that places him in the snooty catagory. Prolly hob-nobs with the Gov and all that. But, snooty is your word, I'm just expounding upon it.


haha snooty. i dont think there is a place in Louisiana that is snooty! and as far as government goes its pretty much corrupt.lol


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

There are politicians in other states that dream of being as smooth as LA polititians. I remember my history lessons as a kid, LA sets the highest bar.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> There are politicians in other states that dream of being as smooth as LA polititians. I remember my history lessons as a kid, LA sets the highest bar.


smooth haha thats why we have the second worse public schools in the country. thanks to mississippi

a former governor Edwin Edwards is in the pen. countless members have been audited and investigated.

they also passed a bill recently decreasing state funding by 75% to LSU there flagship university. and they wonder why enrollment is down. this money is going to give them all a 25% raise to put them over the 6 figure mark for their salaries in addition they get a 1000-2000 a month for living expenses and money for a vehicle.

we have one of the highest bars because we have too many ambulance chasers and defense attorneys. everyone hopped on the lawyer band wagon here.

needless to say i hate politics! JMO


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, just as I remember it.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> It seems you fellas have put me in danger, by iniating this war.
> 
> Just watch this CLIP and reverse the roles. You'll get the idea. I think I owe you one anyway, Joel. :gnSince I am in between you guys Geographically, I don't want to be a fence straddler.


Whoa now Tim, I thought me and you were pals. I was just about to make you an honorary **** ass too


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Whoa now Tim, I thought me and you were pals. I was just about to make you an honorary **** ass too


See, that is just what I am talking about. How can I not be a fence straddler, when I like both sides? I may just have to buy into total self preservation and bomb both sides. Why can't we just all get along?

Joel, I just remmebered I owe you a Turkey Call. You're still my Bro. 
Just consider anything that might or might not come from my bunker as "Friendly Fire". Atleast this gave me a reason to plug one of my favorite movies.:tu


----------



## judomattm (Feb 4, 2008)

now you see, targetting baton rouge was a mistake and insulting us by calling us snooty was even worse. you see i'm a judo intructor and now i'm gonna train the ground troops of baton rouge to come and annihilate your ass. and if i could figure out how to post pics on here i'd show you the nimitz class super carrier USS Ronald Reagan. one of my favorite warships that i wish i could go on and then hijack it to se it against you.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

judomattm said:


> now you see, targetting baton rouge was a mistake and insulting us by calling us snooty was even worse. you see i'm a judo intructor and now i'm gonna train the ground troops of baton rouge to come and annihilate your ass. and if i could figure out how to post pics on here i'd show you the nimitz class super carrier USS Ronald Reagan. one of my favorite warships that i wish i could go on and then hijack it to se it against you.


haha. easy now buddy. it shall rain down bombs on Hayes, VA and then we shall proceed to the other culprits who chose to side with the Volt master.

Michael thinks he got hit hard last week. its only tuesday and he has been murdered once there are still 4 days left.:tu

Volt this is what we are working with!









Thats the USS Kitty Hawk, USS Ronald Regan, and USS Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Why do I get the feeling michael is gonna get hit again before this week is over? :ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Ha, as a 20 yr, retired Navy Chief Petty Officer, you gotta do better than that. All those boys in that pic ain't gonna bring it against a honorably retired service member.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Bring the Navy, we're ready for ya!

And if that doesn't work there's always the one thing no sailor can resist....


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

:tpd:

I have it on good athourity thak Mark has selected *2* targets in South LA. Which means new bayous in LA when the Mississippi fills in those craters.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

They got word you were building weapons of mass destruction in your house and decided they should take them out as well as you before you could hurt anyone.:ss


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mark C said:


> Bring the Navy, we're ready for ya!
> 
> And if that doesn't work there's always the one thing no sailor can resist....


Looks like this one is out of commission brother. Got anything that can actually shoot besides your BB gun?


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Looks like this one is out of commission brother. Got anything that can actually shoot besides your BB gun?


Sure we do. That big fella sits just outside the home of the Army Ordnance Corps and School, home to two Ordnance Battalions. With the way my windows rattle each day I assure you they've got plenty of things bigger than BB guns. :gn:gn:ss

Not to mention the live fire test ranges...


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

My terds make a bigger splash than that:BS


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> My terds make a bigger splash than that:BS


:tpd::r


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> My terds make a bigger splash than that:BS


Since you're so proud of your :BS, maybe I ought to send you a few White Owls?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mark C said:


> Since you're so proud of your :BS, maybe I ought to send you a few White Owls?


Are they from the '50s?:chk


----------



## judomattm (Feb 4, 2008)

Mark C said:


> Since you're so proud of your :BS, maybe I ought to send you a few White Owls?


white owls?? you mean the blunt rollin cigar??? now why on earth do you think ricky or any other self loving quality cigar smoker would want that?? maybe i should send you some rollin papers..


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Are they from the '50s?:chk


Does $0.50 count?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mark C said:


> Does $0.50 count?


haha nope. white owls from the 1950s have pre-embargo ISOM tobacco in them. really good stuff. 5ers are going for like $100 if you can find them.:ss


----------

